# for the folks of PS



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been creating CD copies of my survival library if anyone wants one. Just shoot me a PM or email [email protected]
The topics are:

Food & Cooking 
1 Year Food Supply For 1 Adult
Alternate Cooking Methods
Animals for Food
Backyard Green House
Base Camp Trail Stove
Bucket Stove
Cultivating Vegetables
Dehydrating Food
Dutch Ovens
Emergency Bread
Emergency Food For Babies
Essential Nutrient Sources
Expedient Cooking
Fireless Cooker
Food-Borne Illnesses
Food Safety
Food Storage and Rodents
Food Storage in the Home
Freezer Bag Meals
Grains and Legumes
Growing Wheat by Hand
Improvised Grain Mill
Making an Oil Press
Mylar Bag Sealing Methods
Pantry Pests
Plant Identification
Poisonous Plants
Preparation of Dairy Products
Short Season Vegetable Gardening
Render Animal Fat
Rocket Stove
Solar Cooking 1 2
Solar Food Drying
Stocking Food
Stocking for Small Spaces
Storage of Wheat
Thermos Bottle Cooking
Wine Making
Gardening Encyclopedia
Growing Vegetables in Home Garden
Cast Iron Cookware
Cheese Making
Food Coop Directory
Food Product Dating
Food Recalls & Alerts
Gardening Tips
Grandpappy's Basic Recipes
Growing Mushrooms
Home Food Canning
Home Food Preservation
Homemade Instant Foods
Insects for Food Newsletter
Making Cheese 1 2
Making an Outdoor Oven
Preserving Fish
Preserving Meat
Recipe Goldmine
Recipes Using Canned & Dried Foods
Windshield Shade Solar Cooker
Making Butter
Making Sausage
Campfire Cooking

Power, Light & Heat 
Base Camp Trail Stove
Brush Fungus Stove
Candle Making
Coal Extenders
DynaGlo Kerosene Heater
Emergency Home Heating
Fighting Fires
Fire by Bow Drill
Fire by Can
Fire by Flint, Steel and Battery
Fire Making
Kerosene Fuel Primer
Fire Safety and Extinguishers
Heat, Light and Power
Making Charcoal
Plumber's Stove
Stove Fuels
Tinder Fungus
Toyoset Kerosene Heater
What if the Electricity Goes Off?
Winter Power Failure
Wood Heating 
Alternative Energy
Carbon Monoxide Poisoning
Kerosene Heaters
Power Outage Tips
Soda Can Solar Heater
Solar Heat Air Panel
Solar Projects
Window Solar Heater

Water & Sanitation 
Build a Hand Pump
Emergency Disinfection
Getting Started Storing Water
Homemade Berkey Water Filter
Priming the Berkey Filter
Rainwater Harvesting
Sanitation
Slow Sand Filters
Solar Water Heater
Water Treatment 
Berkey Water Filter Operations
Coffee Filters & Alum
Find Water & Make It Safe
Homemade Water Filter
Shock Chlorinate a Well
Solar Still
Swimming Pool Volume Calculations
Water Purification
Water Supplies During Pandemic
Wilkes University Water Testing

Military Manuals 
Ambush and Counter Ambush
Booby Traps
Civil Disturbances
Close Combat
Combat Care and Wound Treatment
Combat Skills
Combat Training with Pistols
Combatives 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Counter Guerrilla Operations
Desert Operations
Environmental Injuries
Explosives and Demolitions
Eye, Ear and Nose Injuries
Field Craft
Generators 1 2 3 4 5 6
Grenades and Pyrotechnic Signals
Improvised Munitions
Intravenous Infusions
Jungle Operations
Light Anti-Armor Weapons
Map Reading and Land Navigation
Mountaineering - Advanced
Mountaineering - Basic
NBC Agent Field Behavior
NBC Decontamination
NBC Protection 1 2 3 4 5 6
Operators Manual 5.56 M16 Rifle
Patient Care Procedures
Physical Fitness 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Physical Fitness 9 10 11 12 13
Physical Security
Preventive Medicine
Ranger Handbook
Rifle Marksmanship 1 2 3 4
Rigging 1 2 3 4 5 6
Rodent Control
Sewage Treatment 1 2 3 4 5 6
Sniper Training
Sterile Procedures
Survival Manual
Survival, Evasion and Recovery
Terrain Analysis
Treating NBC Agent Casualties
Treating Fractures in the Field
Unconventional Warfare
USMC Common Skills 1 2
USMC Field Antenna Handbook
USMC Summer Survival Manual
USMC Winter Survival Manual
Visual Signals
Water Survival

Weapons & Ammunition 
1911 .45 Pistol
AK47 Rifle
Alternate Gun Cleaning Solvent & Oil
AR15 Rifle
Beretta 92 Pistol
Booby Traps and Area Defense
Browning 22 Rifle
Colt Revolvers
Crossbows
Glock Armorers Manual
M1A Rifle
Marlin 60 Rifle
Mossberg 500 Shotgun
Mossberg 835 Shotgun
Ruger 10/22 Rifle
Ruger 44 Carbine
Ruger Blackhawk Revolver
Ruger Mini 14 Rifle
Ruger Mini-30 Rifle
Russian M44 Carbine
Shotgun Home Defense
SKS Rifle
Smith & Wesson Revolvers
Thompson .45 'Tommy Gun'
Winchester Lever Action Rifle 
2 Point Sling Installation
Ammo Seek
Why Your 1911 Pistol Won't Work	Ammo Engine
Current Ammunition Deals
Gun Directory - Reviews & Specs
Lubing a Pistol
M1 Garand Field Stripping
Remington 870 Field Stripping
Revolver Cleaning
Shotgun Barrel Cleaning

Medical & Flu Treatment 
Bird Flu Diagnosis & Hygiene
Cholera
Community Mitigation
Emergency Childbirth
Face Masks
Flu Home Treatment
Herbal Formulas
Home Remedies
Isolation Planning
Mass Casualty Planning and Burial
Management of Bodies During Disaster
Medical Emergencies
Medical Kit (Supply List)
Pandemic Flu Citizens Guide
QUARANTINE Sign
Rabies
Safe Burial Practices
Survival Medicine
Where There is No Dentist
Wilderness Medical Kit
Diabetes Disaster Guidelines
Bandaging & Splinting
Where There is No Doctor
Ankle Sprain & Break
Apply a Pressure Bandage
Bird Flu Book
Blisters
Burn Injuries
Carbon Monoxide Poisoning
CDC Patient Home Care Guidance
Veterinary Medical Books
CPR Rescue Breaths
Dog Bites
First Aid Books & Supplies
Food Poisoning
Fractured Hand
Frostbite
Head Injuries
Health Encyclopedia
Heat Exhaustion
Medical Books
Poison Response Center
Rehydration Solution
Shock
Snake Bites
Spider Bites
Stinging Insects
Treating Hypothermia
Treating Sunstroke
Use a Tourniquet
Merck Medical Manuals

General Planning 
Aids to Survival
All Hazard Preparedness
Becoming Self-Sufficient for 6 Months
Blacksmithing
Camp Craft
Candle Making
Chemical Emergencies
Compact Survival Kit
Community Mitigation
Complete Book of Self Sufficiency
Dangerous Animals
Dangerous Wild Dogs
Disaster Handbook
Earthquake Preparation
Emergency Preparedness Manual
EMP Threat
Family Emergency Handbook
Family Emergency Plan Template
FEMA - Are You Ready?
Flood Preparations
General Supply List
Hand Signals
Home Hurricane Sheltering
Knife Sharpening
Knot Tying
Last Minute Preparations
LDS Preparedness Manual
Making Soap
Plumbing
Prep for People with Disabilities
Secret Hiding Places
Short-wave Radio 1 2
Signaling and Direction Finding
Social Distancing & Readiness
Strengthening Exterior Doors
Survival Fighting
Survival Shelters 1 2
Surviving in the City
Tanning Hides
Terrorism Response
Traps and Snares
Wilderness Survival
Winning City Fights
Wood Gas Generator
Small Engine Repair
Hazardous Household Products
Nuclear Survival
Be Your Own Bodyguard
Build a Fallout Shelter
Camp Hygiene and Health
Disaster Communications
Encyclopedia of Country Living
Urban Survival
Raising Rabbits 
100 Items to Disappear First
Basic Necessities for Survival
Basic Rules of Survival
Bee Keeping
Build It Solar
Bush Craft Books
Composting
Depression, Famine, World War III
Direction Finding and Navigation
Evacuation List	Fish Gill Nets
Guide for Business & Industry
Handy Farm Devices
Helping Children After A Disaster
Home Security Information
How to Stop a Runaway Car
Items Every Car Should Have
Making Dog Food
Making Laundry Soap
Manmade Disasters
Most Overlooked Items for Survival
National Hurricane Center
National Weather Hazards Map
Online Conversions
Green-Trust Free Books
Pets and Livestock
Raising Chickens
Scouting Homemade Equipment
Rodent Control
Stay at Home or Leave?
Survival Books
Three Most Important Survival Items
Weapons & Tools
Weather Service Radar

Other Preparedness Sites 
US Preparedness Networks (all 50 states) 
Canadian Preparedness Networks


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Folks if you've never looked at this site your missing the boat... there is more info in it then you can imagine.. 
I'm ordering several of these CD's to use as gifts to some of my friends who need a bump in getting started... worth the effort if even one wakes up don't lose this opportunity !!!! 
HB


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Got one coming... can't wait!

Thanx!

- BC


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Emailed away. Looks comprehensive


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, just shot you an email. Would love to have one. Very kind of you to offer. Drumrunner's site was a very valuable tool for any prepper. I can't wait. Thanks.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*email answered*



neil-v1 said:


> Hey, just shot you an email. Would love to have one. Very kind of you to offer. Drumrunner's site was a very valuable tool for any prepper. I can't wait. Thanks.


Neil, got it. Thanks


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Check's in the mail and I can't wait. Ordered a couple of them. Thanks DrumRunner


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*very welcome!*



cybergranny said:


> Check's in the mail and I can't wait. Ordered a couple of them. Thanks DrumRunner


welcome! Don't forget that these are Acrobat PDF file documents; you will need the free Adobe Reader on your machine. Here is the place to download the Reader: Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Any idea how complicated it would be to ship to canada, Maybe a few of us alberta canucks could get an order together


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*Canada shipping*



Tirediron said:


> Any idea how complicated it would be to ship to canada, Maybe a few of us alberta canucks could get an order together


I did some checking on this; not hard at all. It takes a simple customs form & a bit more postage but other than that no big deal. Drop me an email and we can discuss [email protected]


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, thanks. Now there is definitely a lot of reading material.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Mine came in the mail yesterday also. Thanks for making this valuable resource available to us.:beercheer:


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*excellent!*



cybergranny said:


> Got mine yesterday, thanks. Now there is definitely a lot of reading material.


More than just a night's read, eh? Glad you got it!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*very welcome*



tortminder said:


> Mine came in the mail yesterday also. Thanks for making this valuable resource available to us.:beercheer:


hope it helps with some good (and common sense) info for planning. I really think we will all need to 'gear up' with the prepping very soon.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*another survival library worth a look*

a good collection of survival documents, free

Free Downloads

I am not affiliated in any way with these folks, but a dandy resource


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

*CD*

drumrunner sent you an email for the cd. Love your site and have been there often. A cd will be nice to have. So much info and you did all the research and time to find the answers to so many areas that i needed to address and also answers to many unspoken questions I did not even think about asking. Thanks again :beercheer:


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Got mine as well a week or so ago, looking great, even my wife can find stuff on it to use. Really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*very welcome*



rflood said:


> Got mine as well a week or so ago, looking great, even my wife can find stuff on it to use. Really appreciate it. Thanks.


You're welcome


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Got my CD in the mail today--thanks my friend


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*very welcome!*



Frugal_Farmers said:


> Got my CD in the mail today--thanks my friend


hope you like it


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:threadbump: :threadbump:

It's been a year since this has been on top so for the benefit of all the new folks....

http://preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html

Be prepared to spend many hours reading all the info here.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I so appreciate that site/drumrunner - good :threadbump:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

With that much solid information, can we add it to a "sticky" for newbs?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Old thread alert!!

In searching for an answer to a water storage question, I found this old thread that is packed with free downloads! This was posted three years ago before I joined PS. Lots of great info, so I'm bumping it!


----------

